# Shots hitting throat on ttf



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

So I've barely taken a dozen shots in total, ever. My set up is ttf with a shallow throat catty but every few shots I thump one into the throat, what should I be looking to correct in my technique?


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

It's all about the release. Most times if I'm having a problem, I can trace it directly back to a bad release. Make sure you're not 'tweaking' the pouch. 
Stay rock steady with your hold hand and pinch the ammo itself not the pouch in front of the ammo. Work on getting your draw and release exactly the same every shot.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You could also be pointing the frame too far forward towards the target. Those frames are other forgiving at all.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

The above is good advice. You shooting "gangster" or vertical? There are a ton of videos on you tube that can really help you get it all straight in your mind. After you get an idea of what you should be doing, work on the mechanics of doing it. Practice practice and then practice. But practice doing it right.

Good luck...Keeps us posted.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

https://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-32-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits-part-1/

https://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-31-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits-part-2/


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I know depending on what frame I use I have to keep a good eye on how straight the bands are. Most of the time I do OTT with gypsy tabs which allows the ammo to clear frame differently than not using tabs. Just make sure the line from your frame to pouch is a solid straight line.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks guys, I had a good look at what I was doing, I changed my release grip from finger tip to thumb against first knuckle and found the bands were slightly twisted sometimes, amongst other things, including dropping the frame slightly (I shoot gangster with this frame). Release is much smoother now. I'll keep practising.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Simples, if you want more advanced then check out the videos at: https://pocketpredator.com/four.html otherwise, just watch and do what I do in the video below.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Something that helped me out in the beginning was a mirror. I set up and pulled the bands into position and turned to look in a mirror. My sling wasn't parallel to the target because my top fork tip (gangster hold) was pushed forward to the target. I'm consistent now with my position and I don't see fork hits.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

